# Newbie to the region



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I've moved down to Melbourne recently (my yak is still in Brisbane). Might be moving it down over the xmas break  
Anyone able to offer guidance on where to fish in Vic?

I'm used to offshore and rivers.
Yak is a Hobie Revo 13.

Look forward to hearing from everyone!


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

baptism said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've moved down to Melbourne recently (my yak is still in Brisbane). Might be moving it down over the xmas break
> Anyone able to offer guidance on where to fish in Vic?
> ...


You have quite a few options - where roughly have you settled in Melbourne
you can launch right around Port Phillip bay and Westernport for a start and both have there good and bad points

I prefur WP myself and fish there most W/Es so cant help you much with PPB


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey mate,

Still looking for a place in melbourne, looking in the caufield/clayton area to make it easy for my SWMBO to get to Monash (shes doing her masters)


----------



## Peninsular (Dec 29, 2012)

The areas you are looking at will give you quick easy access to the top of PPB and Clayton is an easy run to the Mornington peninsular and not to bad a run over to the far side of WPB. You'll be spoilt for choices mate.


----------



## baptism (Oct 21, 2011)

sounds good. yak is in melbourne now...
any tips/essential gear before i head out?
I'm used to warm qld waters.


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

baptism said:


> sounds good. yak is in melbourne now...
> any tips/essential gear before i head out?
> I'm used to warm qld waters.


Well the water is quite warm for our stds at this time of the year but coming from the nth you may find our conditions cooler
most of guys wear Kokatat pants with some a light layer under that - cool days just a paddling top again with a light layer
no sure on the laws for PFDs up nth but down here they must be worn at all times while yaking and in all waters

Winter you will need to layer up a fair bit

sus out the Vic site I know you signed up a little while ago - plenty of trips get posted just tag along so you can find your way around


----------



## BooWii (Mar 7, 2013)

Cheater...what Vic site would you be talking about? thanks


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

BooWii said:


> Cheater...what Vic site would you be talking about? thanks


www.Vyak.net/forum


----------

